

The Saharan ski shop with no customers - yctay
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27493731

======
sp332
This reminds me of the movie "A Grand Day Out", where a robot stuck on the
moon discovers skiing in a travel magazine and hits the slopes. It came out in
1989
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104361/?ref_=nv_sr_1](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104361/?ref_=nv_sr_1)

------
andyjohnson0
Interesting that this bbc.com link redirects to
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27493731](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-27493731)
and is therefore readable from within the UK. I don't know if this now happens
with all bbc.com urls, but my experience in that past has been that all
bbc.com pages have been inaccessible from within the UK.

~~~
lelf
Interesting that for me this bbc.com redirects [http 301] to bbc.co.uk which
redirects [JS] to bbc.com (which redirects to bbc.co.uk which…). I'm not
joking.

~~~
davidbanham
I'm getting the same thing. Infinite loop.

Spent a while diagnosing my router before I realised what was going on. WTF,
BBC?

~~~
andyjohnson0
Still working ok for me. Chrome 35.0.1916.114m on Windows with cache cleared.
Also working on IE 11.

------
brianbreslin
Did anyone notice his rationale for why people should brave the dangers?
"Death can find you anywhere, even in Europe"

~~~
bilbo0s
As a marketer he is missing the point though...

his competition is not Europe...

it is Namibia.

Namibia is just better than Niger... and the Kalahari a bit more pretty than
the Sahara. The Kalahari offers a lot of contrasts in the views it provides. I
don't think Niger could ever match that. Then you add the danger on top of
it... and it's pretty much game over.

~~~
Argorak
Add Botswana to the list, with very nice game reserves (central Kalahari,
Okawango, Chobe National park, Victoria Falls close). Expensive, though, but
with a very good security track record for tourists.

------
marssaxman
There was a shop like this in Merzouga, near Erg Chebbi in Morocco. Great big
sand dune, people would hike up and ski down. Looked like fun but I didn't
have a chance to try it.

